# Happy Acres Kindling Watch



## happy acres (May 3, 2014)

I put O'Hara on Bridey and Barley, April 28. O'Hara did the kick and fall over twice.  Put the girls back in today, just to check, and they wanted nothing to do with him.  I put Queenie in with Bucky on April 28,but she wasn't interested. I put her in today, and she lifted for Bucky. He mounted and did the fall over thing twice. So I'm guessing Bridey and Barley should kindle about May 29, and Queenie should be June 2?


----------



## happy acres (May 3, 2014)

Maybe I should have posted this in the breeding thread?


----------



## SA Farm (May 3, 2014)

Your dates are good. I have my kindling thread in this section too, Copycat


----------



## happy acres (May 31, 2014)

Bridey is pulling fur! Went to feed /water everyone and exploded rabbit everywhere! You'd think she'd be bald!  I put two different boxes for her, I figured she could take her pick. Fingers crossed, these babies make it!
Also Barley is hanging out in her hutch. She has plenty of food and water, but doesn't want to come out. She hasn't started pulling fur yet, but she may be one that waits til day of.
Gray had kindled a while back, but alas, no survivors. I put her back with Bucky, but cannot recall the exact day. Been about 1-2 weeks ago.
Hopefully we'll be hearing the patting of kit feet soon!


----------



## happy acres (May 31, 2014)

A-a-and we have five! Two were stillborn, but the rest are squirming around!


----------



## luvmypets (May 31, 2014)

Yay pics plz...srry you lost two


----------



## happy acres (Jun 1, 2014)

Here they are!  Haven't checked today see if girls or boys yet, Bridey doesn't like me messing with them too much.


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 1, 2014)

Luv the spotted one! What cuties


----------



## happy acres (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah, and one of the stillborns was black.  Don't know how that happened, both parents are NZW.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 2, 2014)

Depends on what the parents have in their backgrounds. There's a surprise in every batch  
I'm surprised you'd be checking for gender so early. Do you have a high success rate for sexing at just a few days old?


----------



## happy acres (Jun 2, 2014)

No, just curiosity. As I said, Bridey doesn't like me messing with her kits. I'll probably wait til they're a couple weeks old.


----------



## happy acres (Jul 6, 2014)

So I go out to feed the buns, and what do I find in Bridey 's hutch? A nest full of kits! This was a surprise kindling.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 6, 2014)

Didn't she just kindle a month ago? Was she with the buck since her last kindling?


----------



## happy acres (Jul 6, 2014)

Actually it was Barley that kindled last month. Her kits are looking beautiful! I mistyped and said it was Bridey. Bridey was a surprise because even though I took her to have a date with O'Hara, I didn't think it took. He never did the kick and fall. Plus that was well over a month ago!


----------



## happy acres (Jul 8, 2014)

Having trouble with Bridey 's kits. They keep ending up out of the nest and laying outside the hutch. I don't know if they latch on to her and fall off, or if they are falling out of the nest. I'm afraid they're going to get brain damage from falling so much!


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 8, 2014)

Isn't there a lip on the nest box? If not, you should probably put on/in a temporary one until they're old enough to be out.


----------



## happy acres (Jul 8, 2014)

I think I can rig up something.


----------



## happy acres (Jul 9, 2014)

We had a ditchbuster of a storm last night, so of course Barley thinks that's the perfect time to kindle. Her other kits are five and a half weeks old, so they're weaned. They've been moved to another pen. Back to Barley, I go out to feed and water everyone, and I notice rabbit fur everywhere. I check her nest box and sure enough nine little wiggles! Unless Bridey and Bucky decide to start colonizing, this is the last kindle for the summer!


----------



## happy acres (Aug 20, 2014)

Would anyone like to buy some NZW?
I really need to thin them out and get the hutches ready for winter. They are full blooded New Zealand White. No papers. Want 15.00 each.


----------

